# looking for work in cleveland ohio



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking for work i could sub have my own trucks im in cleveland ...and will travel in city or heights....


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Bump........


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Im tired bump....


----------



## C&H Plowing (Aug 10, 2010)

Im working on some bids right now and if you want to sub do you have com. ins, let me know. I will be looking for a few trucks.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

still looking....


----------

